# Chocolate X Dove?



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

If you breed a Chocolate (aa bb D*) to a Dove (aa bb dd pp -pink eyed black )
What color offspring would I get?


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

chocolate x dove should give you black. but you could get other things if you do not know everything they are carrying


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

No clue what they are carrying.
If I bred a brother and a sister from that litter, I would get black, chocolate and dove right?
How would I go about getting champagne(Pink eyed chocolate)


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha well thats a little too complicated for me  . but im sure someone else can help you


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I cant find the colors I want near me, so Im trying to breed to get them.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

here is the website i was looking at. its VERY helpful. if you're good at genetics then maybe you can figure out how to get champagne from those mice! 

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks  
Im not very good at generics, but I might be able to figure it out.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

that website really is great. on some varieties it tells you what to breed in order to get that color. unfortunately it doesnt tell you specifically how to make champagnes


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

according to that website, Dove is pink eyed blue, but I thought it was pink eyed black.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha i think you read it wrong. it says dove is pink eyed black. it says that silver is pink eyed blue

"Dove is genetically a pink eyed Black. Dove is also genetically akin to Silver (pink eyed Blue or to put it another way, diluted Dove)"


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah I just noticed that,lol. Its after 2am I should be in bed, but I cant stop reading, but since Im not seeing straight, maybe I should go to bed.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha ya i know how that goes! sometimes i stay up too late looking at mousie websites :roll:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can make champagne from those mice; champagne is just a pink eyed chocolate. You may get other things since you don't know what they carry, but in simple terms:
choc x dove = blacks (carrying PE and chocolate)
black x black may mean that some inherit chocolate and PE from both parents, these babies would be champagne.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats what I thought, but wanted to make sure. Thanks


----------

